# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Was ist "on" bzw "off"

## Speedsuchti

oft wird bei wavesegeln ber ein gutes on oder off gesprochen. was bedeutet das?
Danke

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Soweit ich wei, wird damit beschrieben, wie gut man das Segel wieder neutral stellen kann. Also "on" bedeutet "Segelpower an" und off bedeutet "Segelpower aus".

----------


## Speedsuchti

alles klar, danke!

----------

